# betta falx



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

I figured we could use some more wild betta posts 
In addition to the betta unimaculatas, I also have betta falx. I got a trio some time late last year and they spawned several times but then for unknown reasons, the female and one of the males died. They looked 100% healthy and the water parameters were normal, although my Ph and hardness were on the high side being like pH 8.4 and TDS being like 200 (that's sadly normal here). I have since gotten an RO/DI unite and currently am working on these issues. I got a 2nd pair at the same time I got the betta unimaculatas, and this pair has spawned like 3 times, but the male has eaten every egg. The female currently has an eye infection but is responding to treatment with malafax. If she recovers and spawns again, I may try to strip this male of his eggs. he only holds for 24hrs before eating the eggs. These fish are in the same group as betta simplex, a species that I bred for a few years and had them in every single fish tank I owned...I had so many it was insane..so I don't know why these guys are being sooo difficult!
Anyways, here are some photos:
this is my newer male








mid spawn photo, you can see the male has eggs in his buccel








a photo of 2 of the first ones I got last year












HOpe everyone enjoys and if I ever get fry, I will let everyone know 


Missina


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

It took me a LONG time but I finally got my male to hold to term!!! I have around 20 fry now. What was the key? I started to use rain water mixed with RO/DI water and lowered the pH a little more and made it super soft and dark and the male held to term and released the cutest little fry! I'm so happy right now  anyways just wanted to share my update. 


Missina


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Love to see pics of the fry now! Love seeing these wild Bettas!! 

I thought this forum used to have more threads/ppl interested a few years ago, but maybe my memory is off?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

I love these....the little stripe from the eye to the tail makes them look like little warriors !


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Picasso84 said:


> Love to see pics of the fry now! Love seeing these wild Bettas!!
> 
> I thought this forum used to have more threads/ppl interested a few years ago, but maybe my memory is off?


With the new format the administrator was able to add a Wilds section to www.bettafish.com. There was one on Tropical Fish. Maybe that's what you're thinking about.

I am so grateful people are sharing their experiences. With these Betta losing their habitat at an alarming rate it is important to keep them going and to educate people about these interesting fish.


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

My betta falx and betta rubra fry are kind of difficult to get photos of because their tanks are pretty dark. But I have an update video of ALL my fishes if you want to watch and learn about all of them lol




I kind of have fry up to my eye balls right now AND I started nursing school...so I rarely have time to use my camera anyways. 

Hope everyone enjoys 

Missina
Missina's World Home Page


----------

